# D-League Draft Was Yesterday (Nov 7)



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

#1 pick: Chris Richard. Complete results here: http://www.nba.com/dleague/news/draft_board_08.html


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I did enjoy watching Smush Parker fall. He'll likely chill in the D League for a month or so and if he doesnt get called up I'd expect him to bolt for Europe. Actually I'm surprised he hasn't already. He's probably worth 800,000 Euros tax free plus a flat and free transportation. I'd screw the D league and take that. 

Other than that Chris Richard is a horrible first overall selection. The Energy made a good selection with Cartier Martin but they drafted a lot of 1s 2s and 3s. I'm wondering what their front court will actually look like.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I love watching Smush fail, he's a top notch douche.


----------

